# Storage and Handling of Compressed Gas Cylinders



## safety113 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*What should I do when storing compressed gas cylinders?*


[*]Check your fire code for guidelines regarding the storage of flammable gas cylinders. 
[*]Store cylinders in a clearly identified, dry, well-ventilated storage area away from doorways, aisles, elevators, and stairs. 
[*]Post "no smoking" signs in the area. 
[*]Store cylinders in the upright position and secure with an insulated chain or non-conductive belt. 
[*]Secure the protective caps. 
[*]Ensure that the area is well ventilated. With outside storage, place on a fireproof surface and enclose in a tamper-proof enclosure. 
[*]Protect cylinders from contact with ground, ice, snow, water, salt, corrosion, and high temperatures. 
[*]Store oxygen and fuel gases separately. Indoors, separate oxygen from fuel gas cylinders by at least 6 metres (20 feet), or by a wall at least 1.5 m (5 ft) high with a minimum half-hour fire resistance. (From: CSA W117.2-06 "Safety in welding, cutting and allied processes". Local jurisdiction requirements may vary.)





*What should I avoid doing?*


[*]Do not use a cylinder as an electrical ground connection. 
[*]Do not fasten cylinders to a work table or to structures where they could become part of an electrical circuit. 
[*]Do not strike an arc on a cylinder. 
[*]Do not use a flame or boiling water to thaw a frozen valve. Valves or cylinders may contain fusible plugs which can melt at temperatures below the boiling point of water.
*What should I do with empty or out of service cylinders?*


[*]Mark or label them as "Empty cylinder" and store empty cylinders away from full cylinders. 
[*]Return empties to the supplier. 
[*]Remove regulators when not in use and store these away from grease and oil. Put protective caps on the fittings when in storage. 
[*]Keep cylinders and fittings from becoming contaminated with oil, grease or dust. 
[*]Do not use a cylinder that is not identified or if the label is not legible. The colours of industrial gas cylinders are not standardized.
*How should I move the cylinders?*


[*]Remove the regulator and replace the valve protection cap before moving a cylinder. 
[*]Move cylinders with appropriate trolleys. Use proper lifting cradles. 
[*]Call the supplier to remove leaky cylinders immediately.
*DO NOT*


[*]Do not lift a cylinder by the valve cap. Never sling with ropes or chains or lift with electromagnets. 
[*]Do not drag, slide, or drop cylinders. They can be rolled for short distances on their base. 
[*]Never place cylinders on their sides as rollers to move equipment. 
[*]Do not lay acetylene cylinders on their sides. If an acetylene tank has accidentally been left on its side, set it upright for at least one hour before it is used. 
[*]Do not try to refill a cylinder or mix gases in a cylinder.




*When should I "crack" the cylinder?*

Before attaching the regulator, "crack" a secured cylinder by opening the valve slightly then closing it immediately to blow out dust or dirt from the valve outlet. Use two hands on the valve and stand at the side of the valve - never stand directly in front of or behind the valve outlet.

Do not crack fuel gases near ignition sources. Never crack hydrogen cylinders since the release of compressed hydrogen may ignite by itself.​ 

  ​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على الملف


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------

